# Problème heure ipod touch 5



## MathDimi (17 Novembre 2015)

Bonojour, 
voilà j'ai un problème depuis plusieurs jours avec mon ipod touch 5. L'heure de mon ipod s'est changée toute seule, je l'ai donc remis à l'heure mais lorsque celui-ci est vérouillé l'heure ne change pas. J'ai donc restauré mon ipod mais rien n'a changé. Cependant j'ai remarqué qu'il n'y avait pas de problème lorsque mon ipod est branché à mon pc. 
Pouvez-vous m'aider svp, merci


----------



## o0pik (21 Novembre 2015)

Il s'est mis à l'heure d'hiver surement tu vas dans réglages-général-date et heure , et la tu devrais voir s'il est en réglage automatique ou non et aussi à quel ville est rattaché ton iPod par exemple pour moi c'est Paris car je suis en France.

Par contre si le problème persiste tu peux toujours régler toi même l'heure sans que cela se fasses automatiquement via l réseau internet.


----------



## MathDimi (22 Novembre 2015)

Je ne pense pas qu'il se soit mis à l'heure d'hiver. Par exemple il est 22h22 heure française et mon ipod n'indique pas cette heure. Je le remet donc à l'heure, je l'utilise par exemple pour faire un jeu, jusque là tout va bien pas, je ne constate pas de problème avec mon ipod. Je le vérouille et genre 5 minutes après je le dévérouille, il m'indique qu'il est 22h22 soit l'heure à laquelle je l'ai changé. 
J'espère que mon exemple est assez clair 
Merci de ta réponse, je pense que c'est un problème matériel car je ne peux plus activer le bluetooth, je précise que mon ipod à 3 ans.


----------

